# Comparison of Complex Imaginary Variation 1 vs NCEES sample test



## ElecPwrPEOct11 (Oct 20, 2011)

Just a FYI for all- I recently took both of these within a couple of days of each other. I nailed the CI test with &gt;85% over the 80 questions. The NCEES test I got 73% right. Lesson here- if you're studying from this CI test be aware that it is a bit easier than the true NCEES test. Good luck in this final week of studying.

Btw- has anyone heard lately from Josh @ Complex Imaginary? I don't think I've seen any posts from him in three weeks.


----------



## knd107 (Oct 20, 2011)

I feel the same way too. The CI Variation 01 test was quite easy compared to the NCEES. I am half way into Test 02 and its pretty much the same. I am hoping that the NCEES one was just created to be more difficult to prepare examinees.


----------



## Insaf (Oct 20, 2011)

Don't buy CI test or manual! I bought test1, it is useless and wastage of money.


----------



## BamaBino (Oct 21, 2011)

ElecPwrPEOct11 said:


> Btw- has anyone heard lately from Josh @ Complex Imaginary? I don't think I've seen any posts from him in three weeks.


No, I have not. The last errata that I got was from Oct 03rd.



knd107 said:


> I feel the same way too. The CI Variation 01 test was quite easy compared to the NCEES. I am half way into Test 02 and its pretty much the same. I am hoping that the NCEES one was just created to be more difficult to prepare examinees.


I feel actually the same way.



Insaf said:


> Don't buy CI test or manual! I bought test1, it is useless and wastage of money.


I think they have been worthwhile for myself. I bought all four.


----------



## snerts50 (Oct 21, 2011)

BamaBino said:


> ElecPwrPEOct11 said:
> 
> 
> > Btw- has anyone heard lately from Josh @ Complex Imaginary? I don't think I've seen any posts from him in three weeks.
> ...


I agree. They helped, just had to be careful with some of them and always keep a questioning attitude, for any practice test.


----------



## ElecPwrPEOct11 (Oct 21, 2011)

Yea I have certainly found the CI practice tests helpful, despite their mistakes and reduced difficulty. I don't know how long CI has been publishing these for, but seems like they are in a beta phase. Some of their wrong answers have actually made me BETTER understand the material as I rework problems a couple of ways to see if I'm right or the CI answer is correct. I AM frustrated that Josh hasn't been responding to Qs lately on the forum, as we seem to have uncovered a couple more incorrect answers that need to be officially revised.

From all the PEs I talk to the NCEES practice exam is one of the best study resources.


----------



## DK PE (Oct 21, 2011)

ElecPwrPEOct11 said:


> Some of their wrong answers have actually made me BETTER understand the material as I rework problems a couple of ways to see if I'm right or the CI answer is correct.
> 
> From all the PEs I talk to the NCEES practice exam is one of the best study resources.


My Calc I professor a bazillion years ago bragged the best class he ever had in 30+ years of teaching was when he used a text book with many of the solutions in the back were wrong. There was no blind plug-n-chug as every student had to really trust their reasoning and solution.

I believe some of the old NCEES sample exams were really "retired" problems, so they should be a good baseline for the actual test.


----------



## BamaBino (Oct 21, 2011)

ElecPwrPEOct11 said:


> Yea I have certainly found the CI practice tests helpful, despite their mistakes and reduced difficulty. I don't know how long CI has been publishing these for, but seems like they are in a beta phase. Some of their wrong answers have actually made me BETTER understand the material as I rework problems a couple of ways to see if I'm right or the CI answer is correct. I AM frustrated that Josh hasn't been responding to Qs lately on the forum, as we seem to have uncovered a couple more incorrect answers that need to be officially revised.


I agree. It would have been better for us he had given a set free to someone, had them work all the problems, given him feedback and him revised the tests quickly before they were ever sold. I've printed out all of errata sheet, cut out the problems and taped them in the exam booklet.

I found Volume 3 and 4 better than 1 and 2.


----------



## knd107 (Oct 23, 2011)

Can anyone comment if these problems are relatively similar to the actual exam? Looking for information from someone who took the exam and practiced with these problems.

I brought all 4 and stopped at half-way through 3. Started to seem like all the same types of questions so i thought it was better time spent to re-do the NCEES at least twice over.


----------



## vdubEE (Oct 23, 2011)

I had a guy from work that recently took the exam to look at one of the CI practice exams. He said that if I studied the NCEES and the two CI practice exams I bought, I should be very well prepared to take the exam.

Unfortunately, it seems there are still some errors in the CI exams but the good thing is they are being caught by people who are studying for the exam. This board is a good resource for catching the errors.


----------



## Jonjo (Oct 23, 2011)

vdubEE , I agree with your friend at work , NCEES examples are good enough + some books as backup for theory , at the exam do not forget your NEC 2008 and if you have the handbook will be best .

Good luck everyone !!


----------



## Insaf (Oct 23, 2011)

knd107 said:


> Can anyone comment if these problems are relatively similar to the actual exam? Looking for information from someone who took the exam and practiced with these problems.
> 
> I brought all 4 and stopped at half-way through 3. Started to seem like all the same types of questions so i thought it was better time spent to re-do the NCEES at least twice over.



-----------------------------

CI problems can't compared with NCEES problems, later will represent the actual exam. Don't spend time with CI problems.


----------



## rick.conner (Oct 24, 2011)

I sent Josh an email about errata and on Oct. 15th he stated

"I apologize for the delay. We are in the middle of relocating our business. My partner has sent me the errata and responses to your questions here and on the forum. I'll send those out in a few days this coming week.

Thank you for your patience,

Josh"

I have not heard from him since and have also sent an additional email. I hope all is well with him.


----------



## ElecPwrPEOct11 (Oct 24, 2011)

rick.conner said:


> I sent Josh an email about errata and on Oct. 15th he stated
> 
> "I apologize for the delay. We are in the middle of relocating our business. My partner has sent me the errata and responses to your questions here and on the forum. I'll send those out in a few days this coming week.
> 
> ...


Have you tried visiting their website lately? It loads as a completely blank white screen for me. This plus Josh's complete lack of response makes me suspect the business has pulled roots and disappeared overnight. Not encouraging 4 days before the exam.


----------



## rick.conner (Oct 24, 2011)

i just tried and it is up.


----------



## ElecPwrPEOct11 (Oct 25, 2011)

Weird, works for me today too.


----------

